# Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler



## Emiterr123 (7. Dezember 2014)

*Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

Hallo zusammen, bin unzufrieden mit dem DRP 3, Lüfter sind selbst bei 1000 Umdrehungen aus dem Gehäuse wahrzunehmen (tiefes Brummen; Nanoxia Deep Silence 1). Habt ihr Empfehlungen für CPU Kühler? Habe den Noctua NH - D15 ins Auge gefasst. Hat den jemand von euch?  Sollte wirklich SILENT sein. Kann ich zwei Silent Wings 2 140 mm draufmachen?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

Nimm den NH-D15 und tausche die Lüfter gegen Silent Wings 2, besser geht es nicht.

Schon einmal probiert die Lüfter des DRP 3 zu drosseln?


----------



## Emiterr123 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

Ja habe sie im Idle auf ca. 1000 Umdrehungen laufen. Wenn ich die Silent Wings 2 draufsetze kühlt er nicht mehr so gut, oder?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*



Emiterr123 schrieb:


> Ja habe sie im Idle auf ca. 1000 Umdrehungen laufen



Warum zum Teufel denn mit 1000 RPM?

Das kannst du ruhig noch deutlich drosseln, wie sind denn deine Temperaturen?


----------



## Emiterr123 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

Temperaturen sind top Idle ca. 23 °, Last max. 50 - 55°. Wie soll ich denn die Lüfterkurve denn setzen? Habe  gelesen, dass er bei 1000 RPM flüsterleise sein soll.


----------



## Anoy1988 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

Aslo ich würde mir dem support mich in verbindung setzten, die schicken dir gerne 2 neue lüfter bestimmt so genial wie die sind. ich besitzte den dark rock pro 2 und ich höre mal garnix und das seit über einem jahr bei mir. irgendwas läuftbei dir verkehrt oder hat was abbekommen

Ausserdem welche CPU betreibst du?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

Flüster doch mal während der läuft, ich wette das ist lauter. 

Warum sollte der Hersteller neue Lüfter schicken nur weil der Lüfter auf 1000rpm hörbar ist? Bis 60°C sollte sich die Drehzahl eigentlich nicht über die Minimale erhöhen, sonst ist was falsch eingestellt.


----------



## Emiterr123 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

Habe einen Intel i7 4770k. Habe den CPU auf Amazon gebraucht gekauft, die wollen ja, dass man die Rechnung einschickt.


----------



## Anoy1988 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

es gibt unterschiedliche wahrnehmungen, wenn er sagt es brummt............... kann ja wirklich sein das ein lüfter nen schlag abhat. Aber nunja. ich habe mit meinem keine probleme und ich würde meinen niemals tauschen wollen. weder gegen eine wakü  noch gegen einen noctu.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

Vielleicht läuft ja auch ne HDD, die Brummen meistens.^^


----------



## Emiterr123 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

Habe die "lauten" Komponenten alle rausgeschmissen.  Hatte auch alle Gehäuselüfter abgeschaltet und das "Brummen" kam ganz klar vom CPU Kühler.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

Dann stell den mal im UEFI auf Silent. Irgendwann macht jeder Lüfter Geräusche, Luft lässt sich eben nicht lautlos bewegen.

Vielleicht musst du auch mal die Gehäuselüfter schneller drehen lassen, dann müssen cpu und Graka Kühler weniger machen.


----------



## Emiterr123 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

Temps und RPM sind in Ordnung, auch unter Last.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

Offensichtlich nicht, 1000rpm und 50°C wären mir zu hoch bzw. niedrig. Niedrige Temperatur, niedrige Drehzahl und kein Lärm geht halt nicht.

Was hast du denn für ein Gehäuse, welche Lüfter und wie schnell drehen die?

Stell den cpu Lüfter doch mal so ein dass er auf Minimaldrehzahl läuft, wenn er dann noch brummt stimmt was nicht.


----------



## Anoy1988 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

also bei mir läuft er bei 600rpm last bin ich bei bf4 zumindest so bei 48-53 grad  prozessor ist ein i5 4690k


----------



## Moerli_me (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

Der DRP3 ist einer der besten Kühler momentan, wenn dir der zu laut ist hilft dir ein anderer Kühler auch nichts. 
Stell das sing via SpeedFan oder sonst was auf 500-600 RPM, das reicht wenn du es mit dem übertakten nicht übertreibst. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a.../48397-how-lueftersteuerung-mit-speedfan.html
Klar, 1000 RPM sind zu hören, aber wenn du es mit diesem Lüfter nicht hinkriegst ihn zu drosseln, dann auch nicht mit einem anderen.

Deine Temps sind so gut da ist noch viel Spielraum den Lüfter langsamer drehen zu lassen! Ist doch völlig egal ob der jetzt auf 55° oder 65° läuft, das interessiert dem CPU kein bisschen.

Und ausserdem.. jede aktuelle Grafikkarte ist unter Last viel lauter als dieser Kühler bei 1000 RPM.


----------



## Zyklon83 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*



Anoy1988 schrieb:


> es gibt unterschiedliche wahrnehmungen, wenn er sagt es brummt............... kann ja wirklich sein das ein lüfter nen schlag abhat. Aber nunja. ich habe mit meinem keine probleme und ich würde meinen niemals tauschen wollen. weder gegen eine wakü  noch gegen einen noctu.



Der Meinung bin ich auch eigendlich sollte man unter Volllast nur ein leichtes Surren hören is aufjedenfall bei meinen 135mm SilentWing so wenn er in Prime richtig los dreht...


----------



## Knussperkopp (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

Ich schließe mich der Meinung  von Moerli_me an. Ich bin vor kurzem komplett auf bequiet umgestiegen. Der DRP 3 und die Gehäuse Lüfter laufen auf 500-600 RPM und ich hört nur leichte Windgeräuche.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

Der hat schon genug Kühlleistung, da hast Du irgendwas verkehrt gemacht.


----------



## meik19081999 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

Also ich hab zwar keinen DRP3 aber ich habe im ganzen Gehäuse und am Alpenföhn Brocken Be Quiet! Lüfter, und wenn dir auf 500-600rpm runtergeregelt sind, kann man sogar mit dem Ohr ans Gehäuse und man kann nichts hören (von mehreren Personen bis jetzt bestätigt; bin recht empfindlich was leise Geräusche angeht)

vielleicht einfach mal mit 500-600rpm probieren, ansonsten keine Ahnung...


----------



## unleashed99 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

Ich hab nen Noctua NH-C14 mit den Originallüftern, sowie drei BQT SW2 140 Gehäuselüfter.
Ich höre NICHTS, nichtmal Windgeräusche. Ausser, das Gehäuse ist auf und ich halte mein Ohr daran. der NH-C läuft auf ca 600upm dauerhaft, die gehäuselüfter weiß ich gerade nicht.
Mein "alter" 2600k wurde unter Last mit Prime vll ca 60°C warm. 
Das ganze noch in einem eher suboptimalen Gehäuse (Lian Li PC60), also liegend und relativ eng. 
Frag mich manchmal sogar, ob der noch an ist.

Gerade 140mm Lüfter benötigen kaum Drehzahl, um immnoch effektiv genug zu kühlen und produzieren dabei wesentlich weniger Lärm bei selbem Luftfluss als 120, hab nur 140er drinne.
Also sind vergleichsweise niedrige Temperaturen, leiser Betrieb und Leistung doch unter einen hut zu kriegen, wenn man nur will. Und ich bin wirklich empfindlich, was sowas angeht. Gerade wenn man mal surft und keine Musik anhat, hat mich sogar der Lüfter vom Netzteil gestört, der eigentlich schon extrem leise war (Wurde natürlich ausgetausch)


----------



## BertB (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

liegt jedenfalls an den lüftern, nicht am kühler,
der ist ja wohl vergleichbar mit allen anderen dicken doppeltowern, und macht selbst keine geräusche

die bq! lüfter waren nix?


----------



## Ralle@ (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

Dass die Lüfter die beim DRP 3 beiliegen ab ca. 1000 RPM leicht brummen ist normal aber so hoch müssen die nicht drehen.
Stell halt im Bios falls geht min. 500 und max. 800 - 900 ein, dann hörst die nicht mehr und die Kühlleistung ist um etwa 2 - 3° schlechter was egal ist.


----------



## BertB (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

er hat ja anscheinend andere drauf

Nanoxia Deep Silence 1


----------



## Zyklon83 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*



BertB schrieb:


> er hat ja anscheinend andere drauf
> 
> Nanoxia Deep Silence 1



Dann is er selbst schuld  damit is alles gesagt


----------



## micsterni14 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

Und ich Trottel dachte, das wäre ein Gehäuse...

Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 schwarz, schallgedÃ¤mmt (NXDS1B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

Ich glaube eher er hat den DRP3 in einem DS1 verbaut, kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## micsterni14 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

Aufjedenfall scheint der TE nicht in der Lage die Lüfter zu drosseln


----------



## BertB (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

ah, ok,
sorry

hab den startpost dann wohl missverstanden

dachte, er meint andere lüfter


----------



## Ralle@ (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*



BertB schrieb:


> er hat ja anscheinend andere drauf
> 
> Nanoxia Deep Silence 1



Das ist ein Case


----------



## Adi1 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher er hat den DRP3 in einem DS1 verbaut, kann mich aber auch irren.



Erst lesen und dann posten.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

Beim alten DRP 2 wars meist der mittlere 135er Lüfter, welcher brummte. 
Vielleicht hilfts ja auch beim neuen DRP3 den Fokus auf den mittlere Lüfter zu legen. 
Die 120er Lüfter-Varianten sind ja eigentlich kaum zu hören/ sollten nicht so auffallend brummen.

PS: Der 135er brummte auch Idle wahrnehmbar, nicht erst ab 800 rpm oder mehr.


----------



## Zyklon83 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Beim alten DRP 2 wars meist der mittlere 135er Lüfter, welcher brummte.
> Vielleicht hilfts ja auch beim neuen DRP3 den Fokus auf den mittlere Lüfter zu legen.
> Die 120er Lüfter-Varianten sind ja eigentlich kaum zu hören/ sollten nicht so auffallend brummen.
> 
> PS: Der 135er brummte auch Idle wahrnehmbar, nicht erst ab 800 rpm oder mehr.



Also meiner brummt nicht auch nicht auf 1000rpm


----------



## Anoy1988 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 - Unzufrieden - Empfehlungen CPU Kühler*

wollt es gerade sagen mein DRP2 läuft schon sehr lage und mein rechner läuft auc mal 4 tage durch aber ist jedentag jedenfalls an........... ich hab immernoch kein brumen.....weis nur das er bei maximal drehztwas hörbar wird aber auch nur wenn man leise ist


----------

